# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Đến Thái Lan ăn "trứng kiến" và các món lạ có 1 không 2

## tieuthunhangheo

1. Trứng kiến


2. Bọ cạp rán là đặc sản của một vài thành phố ở miền Bắc Thái Lan.


*3. Hoa:*


Rau là món ăn ngon, giàu dinh dưỡng và đương nhiên hoa rau cũng vậy. Ở Thái, hoa dùng để nấu với canh miến và cũng có thể xào.
*4. Mỏ vịt nướng:*


Mỏ vịt đúng là không có chút thịt nào nhưng mỏ vịt nướng lại là món ăn đắt tiền tại Thái Lan.
*5. Thịt cá mập:* 


Trộn đều thịt cá mập với hồ tiêu, hành tây và cho vào xào. Hương vị của món ăn này đặc biệt thơm ngon.
*6. Cơm nấu thịt* : 


Thịt băm nhừ, trộn đều với gạo đem nấu chín, thêm ít rau tươi.
*7. Ếch rán:* 


Người Thái thường rán ếch cả con.

*8. Bì lợn rán:*


 Sau khi phơi khô, đem rán với dầu cùng với chút gia vị. Đây là món ăn khá thú vị của người Thái.
*9. Miến tiết lợn:*


 Canh miến nấu xong, thêm ít tiết lợn tươi khiến màu sắc món ăn đẹp và mùi vị hấp dẫn.
*10. Tương ớt:*


 Tương mật, thêm gia vị như tỏi, chanh, đường cọ sẽ trở thành món ăn rất lạ. 

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *HÀ NỘI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngày 4 đêm - Giá 395$)* - *HA NOI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngay 4 dem - Gia 395$)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Thái Lan* - *tour du lich Thai Lan*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Thái Lan click vào *du lịch Thái Lan* - *du lich Thai Lan*

----------


## koko

Thái Lan có nhiều món ăn thật lạ, hi vọng một lần thưởng thức.

----------


## yeuhanoi

món trứng kiến này hay đấy. chứ bọ cạp thì bình thường thôi ah

----------


## thientai206

iu, toàn món lạ, mình chả dám thử

----------


## kohan

Trứng kiến thì nghe nhiều rồi. Nhưng ếch rán cả con nhìn sợ thế!

----------


## sharing83

Đồ ăn Thái ngon nhứt là ở Gia Vị

----------


## quanghuy00

ếch ráng ếch nướng nhậu phê lắm đây

----------


## vemaybayq

Oa..Ngon quá đi..Trứng kiến ăn không biết thế nào nhỉ..Nge có vẻ rất là lạ đó

----------


## tenlua

trứng kiến ko bik ăn ra vị gì ko
món thái mình cũng thik gia vị nhất

----------


## nhoc135

Nhìn cái món trứng kiến thấy hay hay, k bit người t lấy trứng kiến kiểu gì nhỉ?

----------


## phuongvtt1991

Đúng là toàn các món lạ nhỉ

----------


## dung89

Cái món tiết lợn nhìn đáng gờm quá

----------

